# Jo-Han 1972 Ford and Mercury Dragsters



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Come and check out my Jo-Han 1972 Mercury Comet and Ford Maverick Dragsters by clicking the red letters below! 

1972 FoMoCo Dragsters​Enjoy!:wave:


----------

